# 2010 Southern Utah Chukar Hunt



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my first attemt at upland game hunting. I went the southwest corner of Utah. You will notice that there are no pictures of dead birds but I still had a great time.

The whole area was burned off from a forest fire I believe in 2006 and there were only a few areas that still had cover for birds.

[attachment=1:wh2jlf2o]View from the bottom.JPG[/attachment:wh2jlf2o]
[attachment=0:wh2jlf2o]View from the top.JPG[/attachment:wh2jlf2o]
I was about to turn around and head back to the truck when a covey of birds took off behind me. This got the heart pumping and renewed my spirits. Needless to saw I busted the same covey or different one atleast 7 different times and could not hit one bird. I am quite sure if they were chukar or quail I couldnt get them to sit still long enough to tell. But it was fun and I learned a lot in process and I am planning one more visit before the end of the chukar season. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Find out when Quail season ends...


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Quail season ended two days before this outing which was on January 2nd. I plan on going back this fall when both chuker and quail are in season then I will be covered. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

I am positive you were shooting at quail by the way the birds were acting if it were me i would make sure i knew what i was shooting at. Cause if you would of been able to hit what you where shooting at it would still be laying on the ground cause it was a quail. And i know utah hill pretty well and even from the pics it looks like the the country where the quail hang out not the chukar. Even though it looks like good chukar country.


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

You are probably right on the quail. So help a new hunter out were on Utah hill do you go for chukar? I plan trying one last time down there before the season ends. 

Also when in flight how do you tell if it is a chuker or a quail? Is there a difference in there habitats?


----------

